# Celiac/Renal/Mesenteric



## bportcardio (Jun 4, 2012)

Morning,

I have a physician that shot all three.. the b/l celiac, b/l renal/, and mesenteric.  I am lost and feel I am under coding.  This is by far not a normal procedure for us.  Suggestion?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jun 4, 2012)

Is it possible for you to post the procedural report? You will get more accurate answers if you do.


----------



## dpeoples (Jun 6, 2012)

bportcardio said:


> Morning,
> 
> I have a physician that shot all three.. the b/l celiac, b/l renal/, and mesenteric.  I am lost and feel I am under coding.  This is by far not a normal procedure for us.  Suggestion?




Your question is very difficult to answer at face value, if possible please post a report without patient demographic info.
You might take a look at 
75726 (requires catheter placement/selection..see 36245-36248)
36251-36254 (requires and includes catheter placement/selection)

HTH


----------



## ZKERAWALA (Nov 1, 2012)

*code for*

Any one please help me finding code for supradiaphragmatic vena caval tumor thrombectomy 

Thanks

Zarina


----------



## dpeoples (Nov 2, 2012)

ZKERAWALA said:


> Any one please help me finding code for supradiaphragmatic vena caval tumor thrombectomy
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Zarina



Hi Zarina,
You should consider starting a new thread for this question, and try to post a report. You will get better responses. 

To post a new question click on the button at the top of the page on the left. I think it says "New Topic", and fill in the required information.

HTH


----------

